# Weapons Tech Questions



## DeltaMike (18 Feb 2006)

Hope you dont mind, i'll join this thread with a few questions of my own .

For any weapon techs on this board:
1. Can you describe your average day when not on training? 
2. How much field time do you get?
3. How often do you get to test fire the weapons (if at all)?


----------



## bubble.tea (14 Mar 2006)

hmmm too bad no answers...I would've like to know also.


----------



## brin11 (16 Mar 2006)

Guys, please see the following threads.  If your questions aren't answered there feel free to post them.  Many of these questions have been answered before.

421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17682/post-84043.html#msg84043
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13435.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17682.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4237.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4250.0.html


----------



## molsonman (29 Mar 2008)

1. Working on small arms, LAV III or the MTVE version of the TLAV. 
2. As a weapons tech I have done zero field time other then what is done on regimental (QL3, QL5) or SQ.
3. I've test fired weapons once in 4 years.

I am currently the only weapons tech in my regiment.


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Mar 2008)

molsonman - just so you know, this post is 2 years old, and the original guy who asked the question hasn't been on since...


----------

